# Hairs up at other dogs



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lÿka is 5 months old now n the last month or so she's been getting her hairs up in a really cool looking mohawk when she sees other dogs/other dogs are barking at her. Is this something I should address/be concerned about? Or is it a phase that'll pass? I just ignore it n refocus her attention onto me as best I can.

She doesn't seem fearful or anything, if anything it appears as tho she's trying to be dominant, she'll stiffen up n posture n lean forward with her tail straight up n a line of hairs all the way down her spine just standing straight up on end. It looks funny as hell :lol: She's my lil punk rocker.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would address it in order to keep it in check. Aggression towards another dog can become a royal PIA if you let it. 
Since this is more of a manners issue then a training issue, I wouldn't have a problem with a correction.
The hackling all the way down her back can be a sign of stress, but it will only boost her attitude towards the other dogs if you let it go. JMHO!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Arkane did that for a little bit too. I redirected him with a little pop & a "HEY", but otherwise ignored it. He stopped doing it. He is like Lyka, in that he is very self assured & confident. I think at this age they take so much from how we act, it's a good idea to give them that hmph, silly puppy, keep walking. Like the cop in Southpark says, "nothing to see here, keep moving".


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I pop her flat Collar n walk the opposite direction till she kinda loses interest in the other dog. I don't know that I'd want to scruff her for this? I've only ever scruffed her once or twice n her reaction isn't pretty that's for damn sure... *yelp* *snarl snarl snap snap snap chew your fingers off*. I'm not sure that giving her pain when she's already riled up at another dog is the way to go, I'd be worried about her associating this as a bad experience with another dog and just escalating the problem.... similar to pronging your dog while doing bitework, it just pisses the dog off more.

Suggestions?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No I wouldn't scruff her for it. I think the pop is good & your demeanor is important. Be destainful of her when she does it. She's into the ball, now isn't she? Can you carry one with you & redirect her attention with it? Really, I think she will stop doing the mowhawk thing soon, a long as you keep doing what you are doing. I agree that if you make too big a deal, things could escalate.

One other thing, I just started using a fursaver (doubled back & on the dead ring), with a line attached along with a seperate line on the flat collar. I am starting to use this for very light corrections, sometimes popping the flat is just too nagging. I really wouldn't even call it corrections, more like "hey, hey, pay attention".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so getting the hairs up in this situation is a _________ reaction.

Soooooooo, yes that would be ________ . 

Five months is the start of _________ like a teenager goes through, so being/acting unreasonable is _________.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What is puberty..........What are hormones? Do I win a prize for this lightning round of jeopardy?


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

While still young at a immature age I like taking my dogs into environment were theyre a lot of dogs doing training such as agility, obedience indoors. I dont participate at first "just hang out" and have dog on down with me and just let him observe and get conditioned to all the activity. (doesnt happen on first or second trip) but intime he will understand & learn from other dogs he doesnt have to be aggressive or in defence. Then I run him thru couple of AKC style obedience classes just so he is conditioned close qaurters obedience with other dogs. I can walk him anywhere with strays barking and pulling their handlers he just Ignores them. However if some handler lets there dog out of controll (off lead) and lunges or nips at mine I am sure a fight would engage. He is very possesive & confident dog will not let a helper correct him if he does he will let go of sleeve and get the unprotected arm "gaurenteed". I still take him just to hang out and or do obedience under distraction a couple times a year for maintenance training, has worked well for me on a number of dogs. Been down that aggressive dog road on my first few best to get in the begining of foundation training, as it will get worse with age. Good conditioning and continued maintenence will get you all those nice comments when general public see you out and about "He sure is well behaved". 

Dan Reiter


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

1. Defensive

2. Fear (not necessarily bad, or inaprpriate. Fear forward)

3. Puberty

4. Normal


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I´ll go along with Jeff. Just a phase.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK I'll keep reacting like I've been reacting then, light pop on the collar n "C'mon! c'mon lyka! jaa!! ga piesen!" :lol: I remember Cujo went thru this phase too, n when he'd get up close to the dogs he was barking at her was 100% OK... but his dog aggression developed when one of my neighbors lil white fluffballs of doom bit his nose, n a friends dobie kept trying to bully n dominate him, so I'm leery of exposing her to dogs too much.... perhaps walk by the fence at a dogpark n get her used to the dogs running around, but I wouldn't want to take her in, n I don't want to put her in a situation where another dog is trying to dominate her.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe next week we'll let her and Carbon socialize a little. She seemed to like him the last time she saw him. I take Carbon to go visit Bo once a week, and I let him get put in his place if he wants to get rough. I want him to learn to control himself and how to act properly with other dogs. Since she doesn't really get more than a sniff of any other dogs besides Cujo, she may be showing a little fear/uncertainty.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about puppies playing is a) If they bite eachother they learn it hurts, it softens their bite. b) I don't like puppies to be dominated by other dogs, that means getting knocked over into submission by other puppies. As Selena says, they needa learn to be "king of the world".


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

The senario I was refering to is when you expose your dog to a lot of others is you have checked out with out your dog. The other dogs are already trained and under handler control. (your dog is the rookie). They learn quickly by watching well trained dogs. I would never do this in dog park with general public, or unpredictable setting. (That should be a no brainer).

Dan


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quoteerhaps walk by the fence at a dogpark n get her used to the dogs running around,

Ever heard of barrier frustration??? Good way to start it at this age. Lets face it Mike, you probably have a working dog, and even though it is popular to make up your own definitions contrary to Websters, she is not, nor probably will be, a pet. Might be a good idea to recognize this, before she kills the little white fluffball of dooms of the world. Pets don't do this, working dogs do. :twisted: (And GOD I LOVE IT when it happens :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quoteerhaps walk by the fence at a dogpark n get her used to the dogs running around,
> 
> Ever heard of barrier frustration??? Good way to start it at this age. Lets face it Mike, you probably have a working dog, and even though it is popular to make up your own definitions contrary to Websters, she is not, nor probably will be, a pet. Might be a good idea to recognize this, before she kills the little white fluffball of dooms of the world. Pets don't do this, working dogs do. :twisted: (And GOD I LOVE IT when it happens :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: My JRT knocked the crap out of my GSD on a weekly basis for the first two years. AT two, the GSD had enough and would have killed the little pain in the patoot if I han'd been standing right there. 
Now the JRT wont even make eye contact. Being dominated as a pup by the JRT had no effect at all on the GSD's bite work. 
Jeff, it was ok, honest! The JRT was a great little working dog in his prime. Not like the GSD was getting whupped by a 14 lb fluff. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Mike...I agree with Dan's basic idea. Socialize her to dogs. In fact, do the same for horses, cows, goats, little kids, cats, etc. Socialize the HELL out of her, or prepare to suffer. Manners, manners, manners. If you find good dogs to do this with, let her loose...they will teach her manners quickly. Be careful and vigilant.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The best thing you can do with a wild, unruly pup is find a good bitch that has raised a number of litters. She'll know how and when to teach the pup manners. 
Any good, dog steady adult dog can be a great help.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:My JRT knocked the crap out of my GSD on a weekly basis for the first two years.

This is too easy. Ever wonder what he might have been? :twisted: 

This is not a GSD. This is a working breed.  

Thats two, care for more????? :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I could see them both comming from a mile away! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

